# Question about cory catfish



## BLH90 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm puzzled on what happened to my Cory catfish. Around 24 hours ago it was fine, but this morning and up into the evening it was very restless, swimming around all day (unusual since this one usually sits around) and finally tonight I noticed it laying on its back on the gravel and struggling to swim. I have decided to put it down, this is a fish I have had for just over a year and has been healthy. I just changed my water Sunday evening and vaccumed the substrate, while adding dosages of Stability and NovAqua plus water conditioner for good measure. Only visible signs I could tell were different was white patches, but weren't very many and along its side which seemed to looked as if it were scratched up. To finish my post, I may be going out on a limb but with my larger tank my upside down catfish comes out more at night in the dark and seems to be aggressive towards the younger upside down cats I have, could he be injuring fish such as my Cory looked to be? Just a thought, thanks for the help.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I hate it when fish die...


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Tell us more about these spots. Did it look like missing scales, or something like a bump? It is possible that you upside is stating dominance. It doesn't normally result in death, but it can. Also did you add your water additives more specifically the water conditioner in before you added the water to the tank? Or did you add it to the tank directly?


----------



## Nreal (Sep 3, 2013)

White spots indicate Ichthyophthirius multifiliis. Or commonly referred to a Ich. If not dealt with quickly it has a 100% mortality rate on all fish. But more info would help...


----------

